

The Five Stages Of Early Adopter Behavior - Tygerdave
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/06/five-stages-of-early-adopter-behavior.html

======
louismg
I hadn't intended to make this sound negative, per se. But I think there is a
pattern that some employ, where self-importance can come into play. We've seen
the Silicon Valley darlings move from month to month... Facebook, Twitter,
FriendFeed, for example, and I can find examples at each stage. If it did end
up being too negative, my apologies. That's what I get for keeping it as brief
as I did. There are certainly opportunities for services to continue in a
mainstream use role for infinity, assuming they continue to meet needs.

~~~
DenisM
1200 words is brief now?

~~~
louismg
It is if you're trying to write about 5 separate stages, giving less than 200
apiece + intro and conclusion.

------
jackchristopher
Ever notice that famous hackers use old tools?

Most of them are older.

Older hackers get jaded by fads. That's how they develop their taste.

"Who needs that new dinglefanger? We've always used the wingdinggler!"

Studies show older primates don't adopt new technologies thoroughly embraced
by the young.

This is the same thing.

------
Tygerdave
I'm curious how true you guys think this is? As someone who does adopt early I
found this post to be overly negative of early adopters. There's a subset of
serial early adopters that this is true about, but it seems to me it's not
generally true. Who knows I might be an elitist self-important jerk and just
be in self denial!

